# 1952 schwinn dx value?



## Gavin LaMay (Jun 22, 2018)

I recently acquired a 1951 schwinn dx frame. The frame overall isn’t in bad shape except for the fact that there are three 1/2 inch holes in the frame for a motor of some sort, and the original paint is long gone. What a would a dx like this go for?


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 22, 2018)

Pictures would go a long way for a value


----------



## Gavin LaMay (Jun 22, 2018)

Cooper S. said:


> Pictures would go a long way for a value


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I think a holy, post war bare DX frame is pretty close to scrap. I'm sure there are some that wouldn't mind getting it to make a rat or custom though--$25. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 22, 2018)

please send me all the DX frames with 3 holes you have for $25.00 each. I will take every one you can come up with.

I paid $150.00 for a DX frame fork and headset. rusty but you can still see the scallops. I later told the guy I bought it from I was high on bicycle fumes when I bought that frame. he told me he would buy it back any time I wanted and resell it for more.

the holes would be a problem for people who lack skills. if you were local I would weld those up for free. I would advise taking a wire wheel to that frame if you were going to sell it. get it all down to pretty bare metal. if I were going to build a DX starting with a frame I would be happier than a bone chewing dog to find one for less than $100.00.


----------



## vincev (Jun 22, 2018)

I have to agree with Freqmqn.Very little value for a toasted  frame. with holes


----------



## GTV (Jun 22, 2018)

As you can see here in this thread, there’s a price difference between west coast and mid west/east coast. That difference is usually equal to the price of shipping.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Well there ya go. I’d offer it up for $95 shipped and see if people put there money where their mouth is. V/r Shawn


----------



## johnboy (Jun 23, 2018)

I think that frame is an excellent candidate for making a "fenderless Friday" rider. I see that you just joined the CABE and I welcome you. Look at all the cool bikes on the "fenderless Friday" thread and see if you're not inspired to make a neat- looking rider out of it.


----------

